# First Q'Vue: First Smoke, First Fatty; Philly, Cheeseburger



## tanuki (Dec 27, 2014)

After a smoking hiatus, I let the Dear Wife know I wanted a propane smoker.  DW got me a MB 30" propane for Christmas.  In an effort to say thanks to her and win the hearts and minds of the children, I decided to do up a couple fatties.

The kids are picky eaters, but they love cheeseburgers.  No problem, Cheeseburger Fatty coming up.  DW loves Philly Cheesesteaks and I saw a post by wndrrd that looked amazing.

I elected to go with more of a traditional Philly cheese steak meat and did thin sliced ribeye.













IMG_9813-M.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014






I got my green peppers, Onions, and extra steak going in the pan;













IMG_9811-M.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014






then go my weave going!  Achievement Unlocked! First Bacon Weave!













IMG_9812-M.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014






Provolone and fixins;













IMG_9815-L.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014






Rolled that and did up the Cheeseburger Fatty.  Put 1/4lb crispy bacon in with 3/4 block of cream cheese, added a bunch of cheddar, and rolled it!













IMG_9816-M.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014






Ready to go!













IMG_9817-M.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014


















IMG_9820-L.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014


















IMG_9827-M.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014






Did a Pillsbury Pizza Crust with more cheese for the Philly Fattie.













IMG_9818-M.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014






And, What you have been waiting for... THE MONEY SHOTS!













IMG_9830-XL.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014


















IMG_9831-XL.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014


















IMG_9833-XL.jpg



__ tanuki
__ Dec 27, 2014






I was really happy with how they turned out.  The best part is the in-laws dropped by just as the fatties were coming out of the smoker.  They got a taste and want me to start smoking for family events.  "Honey, before we go to your sister's kid's birthday, I better smoke a fatty or two!"

Tanuki


----------



## ralphed (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting.

I've been wanting to try fatties. Now I have 2 ideas to try. Plus I think I'll do something similar to the loco smoco with kielbasa. I wish I had some homemade kraut, Guess I'll have to make a batch of that, too.

Ed


----------



## inferno12 (Dec 27, 2014)

These look fantastic!!!  I might have to try these


----------



## tanuki (Dec 27, 2014)

ralphed said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I've been wanting to try fatties. Now I have 2 ideas to try. Plus I think I'll do something similar to the loco smoco with kielbasa. I wish I had some homemade kraut, Guess I'll have to make a batch of that, too.
> 
> Ed


I hadn't thought of that! Kielbasa and Kraut Fattie?!? Post Q'view when you get it done!  That sounds great!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tasty looking Fatties! Nice smoke!

Oh my Loco Fatty, it's definitely good! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco


----------



## tanuki (Dec 27, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking Fatties! Nice smoke!
> 
> Oh my Loco Fatty, it's definitely good!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco


Those look amazing.  I need to start a personal recipe book to keep track of the fatties I have had and what I want to try!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 27, 2014)

Very nice ,good lookers !


----------

